# [SOLVED] Free File Sync/Windows Error Code 5, access denied



## muffi (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
i have two computers, my main desktop and a laptop. For my work i sync my files between the two over my home network using Free File Sync (ffs).

For some reason ffs will sync across from my laptop to my desktop but not from my desktop to laptop. All the sync settings are set to copy both ways, ffs is running as admin and i am the only user of both computers so they are both running as admin.
I have set up homegroup between the two and i can easily copy any file type between both computers both ways. Permissions as far as i can tell are set to allow home groups, admins and all users. 
But ffs still will only sync one way from my desktop to my laptop... any ideas? (i am given the: windows error code 5: access denied message whenever i click 'sync')

many thanks


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Free File Sync/Windows Error Code 5, access denied*

Are both computers running the same OS?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Free File Sync/Windows Error Code 5, access denied*

Hi,this may be caused because the “NT Service\MpsSvc” account does not have adequate permissions on the following registry key:-

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess

To resolve this follow these instructions

1.	In Registry Editor, browse to the key HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess

2.	Right click SharedAccess, and click Permissions.

3.	Click Add.

4.	In the “Enter the object names to select” field, type “NT SERVICE\mpssvc”. Then click CheckNames. The name should change to MpsSvc

5.	Click OK.

6.	Select Full Control in the Allow column.

7.	Click OK.

Should take immediately, if not restart. This applies to both Vista and Seven.


----------



## muffi (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Free File Sync/Windows Error Code 5, access denied*



djaburg said:


> Are both computers running the same OS?


yes they are, both updated to Sp1 as well
my laptop spec:
64 bit windows 7 Sp1
Intel i5 M480 2.67Ghz
8Gb ram, DDR3 1333
Intel HD graphics


----------



## muffi (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Free File Sync/Windows Error Code 5, access denied*



jenae said:


> Hi,this may be caused because the “NT Service\MpsSvc” account does not have adequate permissions on the following registry key:-
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess
> 
> ...


ran through those instructions, applied to both my desktop and my laptop but to no avail even after a restart. 
still comes up with:

Cannot copy file 'E:\Data\Architecture\DESN22073 Interdisciplinary Design Studies (Broadmarsh)\CAD\Artlantis\Electronic information Board.jpg' to '\\<USER>\d\Architecture\DESN22073 Interdisciplinary Design Studies (Broadmarsh)\CAD\Artlantis\Electronic information Board.jpg'.

Windows Error Code 5: Access is denied. 

I looked through the ffs support but either there forums diddn't address the same problem as mine or i couldn't understand what they were going on about. I did try a few of their ideas but also to no avail. 

ps. i am away for the weekend now but will reply asap on Monday  

thanks guys


----------



## muffi (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Free File Sync/Windows Error Code 5, access denied*

Hope you all had a good christmas,
anyone got any ideas on the solution?


----------



## muffi (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Free File Sync/Windows Error Code 5, access denied*

Found a solution!

after playing around a bit, i looked into the sharing options again and changed this:

right clicked on the drive
clicked on 'share with' and then 'advanced sharing'
clicked on 'advanced sharing' under the Advanced sharing sub heading
'permissions' then selected the 'full control' check box under Permissions for everyone sub heading -setting it to 'allow'.

clicked 'OK'

closed properties dialog and it now works and FreeFile Sync copies everything from my desktop to laptop and vise versa  

thanks for your suggestions


----------



## WaryGary (Apr 18, 2013)

I found the cause for my Error Code 5 problems. Somehow, the permissions on sync.ffs_db had changed so that my username had no control without upgrading to administrator status. The way I found it was that the files I had copied from the remote system had the same permissions and I had to use administrator status just to edit them. I got suspicious and started running through all my folders making sure that they were all inheriting permissions properly. Several files and folders were not, including sync.ffs_db. once I reset the permissions to what they should be, I could use FFS without administrator mode.


----------



## b-tree (Feb 18, 2016)

I realize I'm 3-4 years late to this thread, but I wanted to share this for anybody who might need the help.

My Error Code 5 issues (when using FreeFileSync) were from something completely different from other suggestions in this thread. In a quick nutshell, mine occurred when using FreeFileSync to copy several hundred files between 2 local hard-drives on my desktop computer - these files happened to *all* have a Block flag set. (To verify this for yourself, right-click any file that causes the Error Code 5 in FreeFileSync and select Properties, then click the General tab. If it shows an 'Unblock' button near the bottom of the window, and maybe this message: 'Security: This file came from another computer and might be blocked to help protect this computer.', then you've got a Blocked file.) For me, this was under Win7 x64 SP1. After many hours of frustration and digging online, the solution (for my situation) turned out to be this: 

1) Turn off all read-only flags on the files that are also Blocked. Easiest way to do this is just use the DOS 'attrib' command from inside a DOS window - something like this: 

 attrib -R /S /D c:\temp\*

Just replace the example path (c:\temp\*) with the path to your own files.

The reason for turning off the read-only flag of the Blocked files is because the next step won't work for any file with a read-only flag set.

2) Download a program from SysInternals called 'Streams.exe' here: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/streams
It will turn off *ALL* Block flags for the files you give it (again, several hundred files in my case). You have to run it inside a DOS window, just like the 'attrib' command in step 1 above, something like this: 

 streams -s -d c:\temp\*

Again, just replace the example path (c:\temp\*) with the path to your own files.

3) Now, try running FreeFileSync to copy your files. Hopefully this fixed your issue and no more Error Code 5 errors will happen again. There are many other suggestions in this thread, so if this doesn't work for you, hopefully one of the others will be of use.


----------



## Cavallo (Apr 6, 2016)

I came across this same error (using FreeFileSync) with
local transfers, and because this was the first thing that
came up on google yelling *SOLVED!* in my face, I
thought I'd post my fix here. *NO REGEDIT NEEDED *
for those who want to keep it simple.


_FOR WINDOWS 7_ (most likely other recent Windows as well)

*1.* Go to the file directory with the error (in Windows Explorer) *** In my case: "C:\Program Files\GlobalSettings.xml"

*2.* Right click the file with the error --> Click "Properties" *** In my case: "C:\Program Files\GlobalSettings.xml" --> Properties

*3.* Click "Security Tab"

*4.* Click "Edit" (Group selection doesn't matter before Edit)

*5.* Click "Users"

*6.* Check boxes under "Allow" to allow access to the file *** In my case: I just checked "Full control"

*7.* Click "Okay", then "Okay" again, and you're done!


This fixed Error 5 for me.


----------



## profdlp (Jun 3, 2007)

I've tried everything in this thread and still no luck. Anyone have any last-ditch suggestions? I used to run this via Task Scheduler and it worked flawlessly for years. Now I have certain folders I am locked out of no matter what I do.

Thanks!


----------



## JimmyBoomBots (Jul 9, 2016)

profdlp said:


> I've tried everything in this thread and still no luck. Anyone have any last-ditch suggestions? I used to run this via Task Scheduler and it worked flawlessly for years. Now I have certain folders I am locked out of no matter what I do.
> 
> Thanks!


Try running FFS as Administrator:

Go into C:\Program Files\FreeFileSync (or wherever it's installed).

Go to Properties for FreeFileSync.exe

In the Compatibility tab, Settings section, check "Run this program as an administrator".

I know this is [SOLVED], but the other suggestions seem to be bending the system around the problem, instead of vice versa. Not saying they're bad or wrong. Just wanted to offer another approach.

Cheers.


----------

